# Drove an '05 Mustang GT today



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

I liked it. I liked it a lot.

It even had a slushie.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Elaborate a bit more please. Handling, steering feel, etc. It would be good to hear of some domestic cars making improvements. I think the new C6 vette is a step forward from everything I'm hearing. It would be good for Ford to be able to expand it's legitimate performance offerings beyond the GT.


----------



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

I had smoked salmon with bowtie pasta and cream sauce tonight. Didn't like it. Didn't like it much at all.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

I think you forgot to attach your photos.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm glad you liked it. I hope lots of people do.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Haven't seen one up close, but drove past the local dealership the other day. There was a grey (don't know what ford officially calls it) mustang GT sitting out front. It looked NICE.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Fascinating.


----------



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

RSPDiver said:


> I had smoked salmon with bowtie pasta and cream sauce tonight. Didn't like it. Didn't like it much at all.


:lmao:


----------



## MR325iT (Feb 21, 2002)

Clyde - Methinks your obervations may be underappreciated. Much like the smoked salmon.

To quote Indiana Jones' dad, "We are pilgrims in an unholy land."

I'm with you on the GT, its a blast.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

MR325iT said:


> Clyde - Methinks your obervations may be underappreciated. Much like the smoked salmon.
> 
> To quote Indiana Jones' dad, "We are pilgrims in an unholy land."


:rofl:



> I'm with you on the GT, its a blast.


*Must* be th*a*t wagon thi*ng*. 

For everyone else, you just have to drive one. Keep your expectations in line with the sticker price and you _can't_ be disappointed.

Since I know that won't satisfy most...

Between 1986 and 1992, I went through five 5.0 Mustangs. I still have a real attachment to all of them that used the 302 engine. I never really felt a lot of connection to the 4.6 models until a friend bought a 99 SVT Mustang Cobra. That car was/is a total blast, but the first time I got in, I couldn't believe how much things were still the same 13 model years later. Now, for 2005, all the *right* things are still the same and many (but not all) of the bad things have been addressed. What sold me, was getting in it, I felt like I was a teenager again. And that's all it took.

The car (no options) is going to go in the very low $20s, and everything you think about the car has to be seen through that filter.

By leaps and bounds, this car offers more bang for the buck than anything else around. To be sure, it has some real flaws, but like I said, the car is only $20Kish. Expecting perfection is unrealistic.

It has enough low end grunt to satisfy me, although I'd like more. Runs out of steam kinda early, but my perspective may be a little rotated. :fingers: But it feels real quick. Right off the line, 5 mph street start, 40-80mph with kickdown were all good. It's got a lot of mass, though...a LOT. It has enough to put you in the back of the seat and keep you there. It will dust almost everything else out there (and everything at its price point), and that's what the car is about.

Brakes felt very Mustangish...not great feel through the pads and not much stopping power through the tires. Steering was quick, direct but about as numb as I remember from the ones I had all those years ago. Understeered around the skidpad, but not nearly as bad as I expected. The live axle rear is there, and you can feel it, but it's very, very good for what it is and it wouldn't be anything that I'd worry about. The car does not feel light on its feet, nor should it with a ~3500 lb curb weight, but it's very well controlled. It was very composed through a long high speed sweeper on our test loop with no hint of float (especially compared to the GTO we drove right afterwards).

Interior quality...as long as you remember that it's a Ford and not something German (or pretending to be something German) you won't be disappointed. Compared to modern interiors, though, I was kind of struck by how plain it was. Photos don't really describe it until you're staring at it from inside.

Clyde's bottom line reaction...I'd be happy commuting in that car...even with the slushie.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Jever said:


> Haven't seen one up close, but drove past the local dealership the other day. There was a grey (don't know what ford officially calls it) mustang GT sitting out front. It looked NICE.


Mineral Grey


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Nice write-up.

Got me thinking about my high school, where the parking lot was divided into two camps: those that drove Mustangs/Camaros, and those that drove Civics/Preludes/Celicas (there was a group that drove trucks too, but we tried not to pay too much attention to them). 

My parents were far too conservative to let me have a Mustang, but driving my friend's the one thing that always struck me was the shifter/clutch action. My Civic's was direct, mechanical and positive in engagement. The Mustangs and Camaros were very vague in comparison. The upside was the Mustangs had this thing called torque, which I've only recently discovered and have found to be a very nice feature. I've driven a couple of late-model Cobras recently and it felt pretty much the same (except for the clutch, which I could only engage after herniating 3 discs).

And BTW, 5 Mustangs in 6 years? Does that say more about the car's reliability (or lack thereof) or your driving skill (or lack thereof)?


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Just saw the new Mustang commercial. They have Steve McQueen driving it. Pretty cool.


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

*05 mustang commercial*



WILLIA///M said:


> Just saw the new Mustang commercial. They have Steve McQueen driving it. Pretty cool.


Check this out, was this the same commercial, it is a very cool commercial, Ive heard its based on Kevin Costners movie Field of Dreams (ie. build it and the will come, although its build it and he will come)

http://webpages.charter.net/damills/05mustang/cornfield.wmv


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

philippek said:


> And BTW, 5 Mustangs in 6 years? Does that say more about the car's reliability (or lack thereof) or your driving skill (or lack thereof)?


Says neither about either. One was stolen, damaged, recovered and couldn't be made right again. One was traded in on a (then) late model Corvette. One was sold in an effort to protect my driver's license. One was totaled. One failed to die no matter how hard I beat it over 80,000 miles. All it did was ask for more gas every 180-220 miles (depending on how hard I was trying on that tank), an oil and filter changed every 3,000 miles and a set of tires with every other oil change. I gave up trying to kill it and traded it in on a new one (which was the one that was later stolen).


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

damills said:


> Check this out, was this the same commercial, it is a very cool commercial, Ive heard its based on Kevin Costners movie Field of Dreams (ie. build it and the will come, although its build it and he will come)
> 
> http://webpages.charter.net/damills/05mustang/cornfield.wmv


While I like that one, I am partial to this one:

http://bradbarnett.net/mustangs/ads/05/anthem.wmv


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

·clyde· said:


> While I like that one, I am partial to this one:
> 
> http://bradbarnett.net/mustangs/ads/05/anthem.wmv


 That was a cool commercial!:thumbup:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I like on the bottom of the screen towards the end it says Closed Cornfield instead of Course.

This is going to be a very ignorant question but I'm young  Who is the guy driving the car, Steve McQueen?


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

tgravo2 said:


> I'm glad you liked it. I hope lots of people do.


Don't listen to him, he's a salesman.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

tgravo2 said:


> Who is the guy driving the car, Steve McQueen?


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

For some cool "Bullitt" ephemera:

http://www.norcalmovies.com/Bullitt/

http://people.freenet.de/pony/bullit.htm


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

V8 engines have a certain charm about them, I enjoy the feel and sound of the 4.6L in my Crown Vic company car :dunno: if anything it's a chore to keep my foot out of it, with the 3.27 handling package rear gear it will slurp down gas in a hurry if you're not careful.  but then I'm not paying for it :eeps:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

When does the new Cobra come out?


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Artslinger said:


> When does the new Cobra come out?


 Current speculation is sometime in 2006 as a 2007 model.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

philippek said:


> And BTW, 5 Mustangs in 6 years? Does that say more about the car's reliability (or lack thereof) or your driving skill (or lack thereof)?


I owned a '96 mustang for 4 years and the only thing the car needed in all that time besides regular maintenance was a new battery. One of the most reliable cars I have ever owned.


----------



## BoyScout (Mar 20, 2004)

·clyde· said:


> To be sure, it has some real flaws, but like I said, the car is only $20Kish. Expecting perfection is unrealistic.


If you are looking for that refinement, Saleen has introduced their 2005 s281. Granted, you are now looking at a $35k car, but it is a definate improvement in styling and performance (I haven't driven one yet, so I really can't back up that performance claim).

http://www.saleen.com/2005_s281.htm


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

BoyScout said:


> If you are looking for that refinement, Saleen has introduces their 2005 s218. Granted, you are now looking at a $35k car, but it is a definate improvement in styling and performance (I haven't driven one yet, so I really can't back up that performance claim).
> 
> http://www.saleen.com/2005_s281.htm


Nice. :thumbup:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

tgravo2 said:


> I like on the bottom of the screen towards the end it says Closed Cornfield instead of Course.
> 
> This is going to be a very ignorant question but I'm young  Who is the guy driving the car, Steve McQueen?


Your mission, rent the following:

Bullitt
The Getaway (original)
The Great Escape

If you don't think he's a beast after those films, ya never will.


----------



## Alamo (Sep 17, 2004)

Artslinger said:


> I owned a '96 mustang for 4 years and the only thing the car needed in all that time besides regular maintenance was a new battery. One of the most reliable cars I have ever owned.


I have heard many Mustang owners say the same thing. Trouble free


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

blueguydotcom said:


> Your mission, rent the following:
> 
> Bullitt
> The Getaway (original)
> ...





Captain said:


> What we've got here is... failure to communicate. Some men you just can't reach. So you get what we had here last week, which is the way he wants it... well, he gets it. I don't like it any more than you men.


Don't forget Cool Hand Luke.

Please.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

·clyde· said:


> Don't forget Cool Hand Luke.
> 
> Please.


Cool Hand Luke is Paul Newman. Trust me, I've watched it about 100 times.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

My best friend in high school drove his dad's '67 Mustang. That car was damn sweet. No a/c and a sucky AM radio, but who cares...in even the heat of Virginia summers.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

blueguydotcom said:


> Cool Hand Luke is Paul Newman. Trust me, I've watched it about 100 times.


 Oh sh:t, did I actually say that? :tsk: Someone :slap: me.

Don't go to work for the man. It rots your brain.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Alamo said:


> I have heard many Mustang owners say the same thing. Trouble free


 :bustingup :bustingup :bustingup :bustingup :bustingup :loco:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

That Saleen is sweet!


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

alpinewhite325i said:


> :bustingup :bustingup :bustingup :bustingup :bustingup :loco:


Have had a lot more problems with the 3 BMWs I've had than I ever did with the 3 Mustangs I had.

Just as a data point.


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

JST said:


> Have had a lot more problems with the 3 BMWs I've had than I ever did with the 3 Mustangs I had.
> 
> Just as a data point.


My BMW breaks like it's its job. I still really love it though.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

JST said:


> Have had a lot more problems with the 3 BMWs I've had than I ever did with the 3 Mustangs I had.
> 
> Just as a data point.


My Mustang, in four years only maintenance and a battery, I may have been lucky but what more can you ask from a car. My BMW has growing list of major repairs, I can live with it as long as BMW is picking up the tab but once I start paying I will not be so forgiving.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

blueguydotcom said:


> Your mission, rent the following:
> 
> Bullitt
> The Getaway (original)
> ...


Le Mans too


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

BoyScout said:


> If you are looking for that refinement, Saleen has introduced their 2005 s281. Granted, you are now looking at a $35k car, but it is a definate improvement in styling and performance (I haven't driven one yet, so I really can't back up that performance claim).
> 
> http://www.saleen.com/2005_s281.htm


That's a sweet looking ride. :thumbup:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

apparently they don't offer hugger orange as an a option  , not sure if the one on TV was a special paint job or if it was torch red but didn't appear that way on my crappy hotel TV :dunno:

the GT seems to be fairly plentiful on the dealer lots around DFW

and WTF is up with those 235/55 tires


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TeamM3 said:


> apparently they don't offer hugger orange as an a option  , not sure if the one on TV was a special paint job or if it was torch red but didn't appear that way on my crappy hotel TV :dunno:
> 
> the GT seems to be fairly plentiful on the dealer lots around DFW
> 
> and WTF is up with those 235/55 tires


It was probably the red, since most of the TV commercials use the red ones, unless it was the GTR concept (black hood and ricey looking wing)

Local dealers seems to have more of them than they did a month ago...It won't be long until it'll be easy to find nearly any option/color combo you want in stock on a local lot.

The 235/55 aren't the only thing. They're also all season tires. And they're on 17x8 wheels. 18x9 might be an option before the end of the model year, but it's looking more and more like the 18x9 won't be available until the '06 model year (so much for using an '05 in Stock class after 2005 )

FWIW, the 5.0 Mustangs I went through in the 80s came with 225/60VR15s on 15x7 wheels OEM.


----------



## MR325iT (Feb 21, 2002)

I wasn't crazy about white either, but it has...um...potential. Ironically enough, this Mustang is in Munich.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

is there any compelling reason why they went with the black plastic mirrors?

: puke:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

atyclb said:


> is there any compelling reason why they went with the black plastic mirrors?
> 
> : puke:


 Guess #1: It's cheaper
Guess #2: It provides an avenue for a simple cosmetic cue to distinguish editions

:dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

not compelling


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

atyclb said:


> not compelling


 Since when is cost not a compelling reason in why things are the way they are in cars? You almost sound like someone else.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> Since when is cost not a compelling reason in why things are the way they are in cars? You almost sound like someone else.


 :rofl:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

MR325iT said:


> I wasn't crazy about white either, but it has...um...potential. Ironically enough, this Mustang is in Munich.


now that one looks sweet.

In my opinion, the tire/rim selections availible for the 05 mustang are just horrible. 18's should have at least been an option.


----------



## MR325iT (Feb 21, 2002)

tgravo2 said:


> In my opinion, the tire/rim selections availible for the 05 mustang are just horrible. 18's should have at least been an option.


I agree, and the problem is made worse with a) the surprisingly large fender-to-tire gaps, and b) the way the fenders are designed, with large flares which make the wheels look smaller.

There's reportedly an 18" option on the way - these would be the 18's which were on the car at the NY and Detroit shows, aka "Fanblades". They were delayed at launch due to some kind of supplier issue.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

18 x 9 with 275/35-18 all around :str8pimpi


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

MR325iT said:


> I agree, and the problem is made worse with a) the surprisingly large fender-to-tire gaps, and b) the way the fenders are designed, with large flares which make the wheels look smaller.


I'm sure that I'm in in the minority when I say that gap looks right on the car as part of the whole look of the car. The wheels, however, are ugly.



> There's reportedly an 18" option on the way - these would be the 18's which were on the car at the NY and Detroit shows, aka "Fanblades". They were delayed at launch due to some kind of supplier issue.


18" wheels aren't going to fix the gap issue. 18x9s, which are what are supposed to be coming as an option, will probably be shod with 255/45 tires which have a smaller circumfrence than 235/55-17s. The latest things that I've been reading on Mustang boards are all pointing more and more to a 2006 model year introduction.


----------



## MR325iT (Feb 21, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> I'm sure that I'm in in the minority when I say that gap looks right on the car as part of the whole look of the car.


That did occur to me - that 66 Mustangs weren't "slammed" to begin with, and the ride height and big sidewalls were somehow part of the retro look. You're right on the diameter of the 18s - I hadn't done the math.

I kinda wish they'd go with the same wheels they used on the concept car. Note that wheel size and fender gap look pretty good here:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

MR325iT said:


> That did occur to me - that 66 Mustangs weren't "slammed" to begin with, and the ride height and big sidewalls were somehow part of the retro look. You're right on the diameter of the 18s - I hadn't done the math.
> 
> I kinda wish they'd go with the same wheels they used on the concept car. Note that wheel size and fender gap look pretty good here:


 The concept car sits a lot lower than the production version. Th aftermarket already provides plenty of options for the '05 to sit lower and that will take care of a lot of the gap. Larger wheels will flesh out the wheel wheels better than tall tires on smaller diameter wheels. The wheels on the concept don't do a lot for me, but the concept certainly had more of that close tolerance look that is so popular right now.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ... hugger orange


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

MR325iT said:


> That did occur to me - that 66 Mustangs weren't "slammed" to begin with, and the ride height and big sidewalls were somehow part of the retro look. You're right on the diameter of the 18s - I hadn't done the math.
> 
> I kinda wish they'd go with the same wheels they used on the concept car. Note that wheel size and fender gap look pretty good here:


They should have just made the whole car look like that.


----------



## Z4B-Mer (Dec 2, 2004)

*Dad wants a Saleen, I want the 07 Cobra*

Ok here is the thing, my father wants to purchase a new sports car for under 40K$. He says that my BMW Z4 is to ***** for him... lol, laugh at me and agree with him if you must, i love it. Anyways, He seen the new S281 coming out and he is all hellbent on getting one. But he is not spending over 40 grand, which means he will get the base s281 with 325 HP, not the 400 hp supercharged model. I think he is wasting his money, becuase he could just wait a year and get the 07 model Mustang Cobra which if im right would wax that 325 HP S281. Let the debating begin!


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Z4B-Mer said:


> Ok here is the thing, my father wants to purchase a new sports car for under 40K$. He says that my BMW Z4 is to ***** for him... lol, laugh at me and agree with him if you must, i love it. Anyways, He seen the new S281 coming out and he is all hellbent on getting one. But he is not spending over 40 grand, which means he will get the base s281 with 325 HP, not the 400 hp supercharged model. I think he is wasting his money, becuase he could just wait a year and get the 07 model Mustang Cobra which if im right would wax that 325 HP S281. Let the debating begin!


 Um, 400HP for the next SVT Mustang? You mean 465HP (and 495 ft-lb)? Still just rumor, but see this thread. Under $40k? Check. Base price is expected to be high $30s. It's not expected to be available until mid 2006 as a 2007 model, so the wait time from mnow would probably be over a year and a half (and if he doesn't get on a list soon, probably 2 years or more if those power figures and pricing are correct).

Also, the current Mustang only makes 300HP (320 ft-lb). It's expected that there will be a Mach 1 or Boss edition Mustang in the 2006 model year making ~360HP.

None of these cars are or will be sports cars. They're way to big and heavy for that. They're pony cars...low priced, heavy cars with engines making oodles and oodles of power.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> They're pony cars...low priced, heavy cars with engines making oodles and oodles of power.


Not that there is anything wrong with that...


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Desertnate said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with that...


 Absolutely nothing wrong with it.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Well we finally received our first 05 GT today which I sold. I got a chance to drive it. Just a basic GT with a slush box.

I really wasn't expecting much more than an 04 GT which never excited me. I was wrong. This car was really impressive. The new 5 speed tranny is incredibly smooth. Great sounding engine, and the car just gets up quick.

I was mostly impressed with the ride and handling. The ride puts the previous generation mustang to shame.

For the price. This one had an MSRP of $25,995, it really is a lotta bang for the buck. I can't wait to drive the stick.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

tgravo2 said:


> I was mostly impressed with the ride and handling. The ride puts the previous generation mustang to shame.


Most reviews mention that the new Stang's ride and handling is a BIG improvment over earlier Mustangs.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

·clyde· said:


> I liked it. I liked it a lot.
> 
> It even had a slushie.


Cool ! Someone on this site had posted a pic of his new GT


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Artslinger said:


> Most reviews mention that the new Stang's ride and handling is a BIG improvment over earlier Mustangs.


Its easy to improve from such an old design. Consider that the E21 3er was out when the last generation Mustang chassis premiered. :yikes:

Conisder the refinement different between an E21 and an E90 (what it should have at least), and you can see why magazines are amazed in the handling difference. That, and I'm sure a new E21 handled better (by feel, if not the numbers) than an '78 Mustang.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

The Mustang still has the solid-rear axle though...

*Rear Axle with New Three-Link Suspension*

"The '05 Mustang has a new three-link architecture with a Panhard rod that provides precise control of the rear axle. A central torque control arm is fastened to the upper front end of the differential, while trailing arms are located near each end of the axle.

The lightweight, tubular Panhard rod is parallel to the axle and attached at one end to the body and at the other to the axle. It stabilizes the rear axle side-to-side as the wheels move through jounce and rebound. It also firmly controls the axle during hard cornering. The shocks are located on the outside of the rear structural rails, near the wheels, reducing the lever effect of the axle and allowing more precise, slightly softer tuning of the shock valves."


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Artslinger said:


> The Mustang still has the solid-rear axle though...


That would be the only thing that would make me nervous about owning one.

My previous car was a Pontiac Grand Am which too had a solid rear axle. The thing I didn't like about that set-up was when going around sweeping corners (i.e. cloverleaf on ramps) which had round or irregular surfaces, I could feel the backend going squirly as the whole back end would hop over the bumps.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

according to a Ford enginer I know (knew, he passed away recently  ) they used the BMW M3 as a handling benchmark comparison vehicle for the '05 Mustang GT :dunno:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Desertnate said:


> That would be the only thing that would make me nervous about owning one.
> 
> My previous car was a Pontiac Grand Am which too had a solid rear axle. The thing I didn't like about that set-up was when going around sweeping corners (i.e. cloverleaf on ramps) which had round or irregular surfaces, I could feel the backend going squirly as the whole back end would hop over the bumps.


The pre 2005 Mustang GT's came with a Rear- Quadra shock system. 
The 2005 will only have 2 rear shocks one per side.

2005 Mustang GT rear suspension:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Desertnate said:


> That would be the only thing that would make me nervous about owning one.
> 
> My previous car was a Pontiac Grand Am which too had a solid rear axle. The thing I didn't like about that set-up was when going around sweeping corners (i.e. cloverleaf on ramps) which had round or irregular surfaces, I could feel the backend going squirly as the whole back end would hop over the bumps.


Don't judge it until you've driven it. There is still a little bump steer going on, but compared to the older Mustangs, well...there's just no comparison. On the old Mustang, where the rear would shift a foot, the new one shifts an inch, maybe. Overall, they really did a great job. Considering all of the trade offs, the better hook up you can get doing drag launches (not to mention durability for many repeated launches), the reduced cost and complexity, and possibly weight savings are worth the marginal stability improvements that might be gained by an IRS system at the very edges of adhesion (way beyond where anyone should be driving on the street anyway).

What will be interesting to see is a comparison of new SVT Mustangs on an autocross course...one with the IRS option and one with the solid rear (if the rumors about IRS being optional on the new SVT Mustang are true).


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Just thought I would post the front suspension for this series of pictures.


----------



## MR325iT (Feb 21, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> Considering all of the trade offs....


Strikes me as funny that every review written (CD, MT, RT, etc.) about this car mentions the "antique" rear suspension, but then goes on to praise the ride and handling. Apparently the solid axle can still be done "right".

Reminds me of that recent story (can't remember which magazine, CD I think) that pointed out how successfully Chevy has evolved the small-block pushrod V-8 in the Corvette.


----------

